# The Artest To Knicks Rumor Mill Strikes Again



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "The critics are still out on what kind of defensive identity the Knicks will develop under new coach Mike D'Antoni. Perhaps Ron Artest can help. The Knicks may have a chance to sign Artest to a five-year, $30 million mid-level exception, if he opts out of the last year of his contract with the Sacramento Kings and becomes a free agent on July 1. That contract would pay him $7.4 million. It's even a possibility the Knicks could work a sign-and-trade with Sacramento, if the Kings would agree to it. When the Daily News asked the Queensbridge product if he would like to play for the team he grew up watching, Artest flashed a huge grin. "Who wouldn't want to?" Artest said"


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...6-08_ron_artest_has_eyes_on_knicks_stint.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

so sad ...even if Artest wanted to be a knick...walsh would say no supposedly ...it would ruin the Lebron plan...the money aspect , and they play the same position.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> so sad ...even if Artest wanted to be a knick...walsh would say no supposedly ...it would ruin the Lebron plan...the money aspect , and they play the same position.



I got to wonder whether Walsh even believes in this plan? He has not gotten to this point in his career from being stupid. He could just be giving the politically correct answers to buy himself some time and figure out what he is going to do with this roster. During his tenure with the Pacers, he never really gutted his team of its talent in order to rebuild. Instead, he craftfully made trades for young and talented players along with smart draft picks. I think he understands that trades are how you get better.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I got to wonder whether Walsh even believes in this plan? He has not gotten to this point in his career from being stupid. He could just be giving the politically correct answers to buy himself some time and figure out what he is going to do with this roster. During his tenure with the Pacers, he never really gutted his team of its talent in order to rebuild. Instead, he craftfully made trades for young and talented players along with smart draft picks. I think he understands that trades are how you get better.


i am starting to believe its really Dolan's plan, since Zeke and Walsh's plan are for basically the same...just worded differently.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on...thats really dumb*

At Walsh's age and with his background, he isn't about to be a yes man. Besides, Artest can also play the SG AND 7m isn't necessarily going to ruin the plan. It just means someone else would have to go.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*what's really dumb*



alphaorange said:


> At Walsh's age and with his background, he isn't about to be a yes man. Besides, Artest can also play the SG AND 7m isn't necessarily going to ruin the plan. It just means someone else would have to go.


is you seem to inferring there is some sort of age limit on yes men.

Dolan does not seem to be the type who wants alot of differing opinions around him, but even if it weren't true its just really odd they both seem to be targeting the same guy LBJ, they are just doing it in different ways ...no one says they are going for him , but the moves are a little too suspicious if that wasn't the goal.

IT signing and drafting at least 4 guys during his tenure that share agents with Lebron . i mean really , why would any1 resign Vin baker if he weren't sharing an agent with James?

according to you Qrich is too slow to play the 2 but he is atleast as fast as artest so how can he play the 2 in an uptempo game?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

We have assets to trade, I would like to see it get done.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Qrich?*

great comparison. Never was the defender that Artest is and Artest CLEARLY has the ability and the HISTORY of using said ability to defend 2s. Weakass statement. Qrich was never a good defender of 2s even when healthy...which he will never be again. Lame.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Qrich?*



alphaorange said:


> great comparison. Never was the defender that Artest is and Artest CLEARLY has the ability and the HISTORY of using said ability to defend 2s. Weakass statement. Qrich was never a good defender of 2s even when healthy...which he will never be again. Lame.


you are very funny .

qrich actually did have a good rep as a defender of 2's as recently as his suns days ...which actually more recent than artest's history of defending 2's , who has been at the 3 with his 260+ lbs body ...the last time curry matched up with the kings they put artest on him in the 2nd half.

when calling out people its a good idea to have the facts on your side.

not that you are concerned with facts ...how do you know richardson will never be healthy again btw?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*OK..here's your facts*

Artest plays SF in Sac so Kevin Martin can play the 2. He has also played significant minutes at the 4. Playing Curry had everything to do with his defensive ability, not liability. He is a better scorer, a better passer, and his healthy, than Q. He is also been named to the all defensive team multiple times and as late as '06. Those are the facts. 

Nobody ever comes back 100% from back issues....nobody. Back? Sure. All the way back? Never. I'm sure you have an example of someone who did.......

About Atest's weight hindering him? 

"Ron Artest: Uh-uh. It's going to be great. I can still play defense. And I play with my head anyway. I was never quicker than the guys I've been guarding. And I don't dunk on people like that. I just know how to stop my opponent.

Question: Yeah but you were the best at one main thing, pressuring the ball. How do you still do it at 260?

Ron Artest: I was 255 when I was doing it."


I can't find anything in Qrich's bio with the word defense in it...but even though I like him and DO think he plays decent defense, he isn't Artest in any way.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: OK..here's your facts*



alphaorange said:


> Artest plays SF in Sac so Kevin Martin can play the 2. He has also played significant minutes at the 4. Playing Curry had everything to do with his defensive ability, not liability. He is a better scorer, a better passer, and his healthy, than Q. He is also been named to the all defensive team multiple times and as late as '06. Those are the facts.
> 
> Nobody ever comes back 100% from back issues....nobody. Back? Sure. All the way back? Never. I'm sure you have an example of someone who did.......
> 
> ...


i never said he was artest , but 260 pound guys who were already slow for guard putting on weight/muscle whatever dont make them quicker, and while he isn't old he isn't getting any younger.

richardson is at least as quick he is, probably quicker as he has been their whole careers.

artest didn't play a single minute at the 2 according to 82games.com last season.


and i do remember a guy who had back issues early in his career even had surgery after his rookie season and recovered all the way. scottie pippen.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: OK..here's your facts*

Whatever you guys are bickering about, I like Artest's game, I like the fact that he can manage to play effective basketball even at 6'7" 260. I think it's that aspect which makes him so great. Regardless, I felt like Q-Rich was our most solid defender this past season, nonetheless he' still very injury prone and if we can trade him for Artest I really wouldn't mind.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Pippen?..LOL*

He was 33 when he got injured and was NEVER the same. You may check it out of course.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Pippen?..LOL*



alphaorange said:


> He was 33 when he got injured and was NEVER the same. You may check it out of course.


actually that as his 2nd back injury .

http://www.answers.com/topic/scottie-pippen



> Following his rookie season, Pippen had back surgery to repair a herniated disk and missed part of the 1988-89 season. When he returned to the team, he demonstrated a versatile style of play and quickly became a starter. He finished the year with a 14.4 points-per-game average, nearly double the total of his rookie season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Who cares about the Lebron plan, it's all about Chris Paul.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Da Grinch,* you know I respect your views on B-Ball, but Q.Richardson got beat out of his position on the LA Clippers by Maggette who defensive & offensive performance overmatched Q.Rich at both positions SG & SF. The Clippers resigned Maggette who barely plays defense, but they let Q.Rich walk. 

It was Coach Larry Brown who forced three players for the first time in their NBA career to play DEFENSE: Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Richardson. 
Q.Richardson is the worst SG in the NBA. That is why coach D'Antoni never played Q.Rich at the SG position (Jim Jackson was Q.Rich and Joe Johnson backup off the bench). 
The Phoenix Suns found out in one season that the signing of Q.Richardson was a very huge mistake. And they gave up their first-round pick (Nate Robinson) to trade Q.Richardson off the team. The sameway we gave up Frye to get Francis off the team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Donnie Walsh & D'Antoni are in desperate need of a player like Ron Artest to bring Leadership to this Knick Team to start Walsh & D'Antoni's first Knick full-season off successfully.* 

*Too bad!* that Ron Artest dont want to have anything to do with Donnie Walsh again, unless their is a $60 million 5 year contract included. 
Walsh knows it will cost him bigtime $$$ to get Ron Artest to play for him again. 

*Hint:*
Ron Artest, his agent, and Fans seen that Artest performance before making the All-Star Team was worth over $10 million per, he have no offcourt problems however, on the court for the sake of a WIN Artest can become "crazy & derange" towards opositions (Rodman & Sprewell), plus act the fool in the lockerroom & practice towards lazy teammates that keep messing up their assignment play. 

*Artest leadership is priceless on the court when helping teammates against oponents.* 

The Pacers Walsh, Bird, and Carlisle had no intentions of ever extending Ron Artest contract after he got the team playing on the next level by showing his true emotion over a loss to the Sprewell & Houston Knicks by kicking a monitor over after the game (Kurt Thomas shut J.O'Neal down and Pacer coach Isiah Thomas accepted it, but Artest did'nt. From that momment on Artest gave a huge helping hand at guarding opositions PF- Kurt, K-Mart, Ben, Duncan, Webber, KG, ect.). 

President Walsh & Bird let the media and Stern make a mockery of tearing up Ron Artest character in the Detroit Brawl as if Artest actions were not normal in that situation. 

Artest did the right thing by cleaning up his act by playing in the Summer League Games guiding the rookies and starting the Pacers regular season off with a 60% Winning record. 
*Than demanded a trade to get away from snakes that dont have your back...*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *Da Grinch,* you know I respect your views on B-Ball, but Q.Richardson got beat out of his position on the LA Clippers by Maggette who defensive & offensive performance overmatched Q.Rich at both positions SG & SF. The Clippers resigned Maggette who barely plays defense, but they let Q.Rich walk.
> 
> It was Coach Larry Brown who forced three players for the first time in their NBA career to play DEFENSE: Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Richardson.
> Q.Richardson is the worst SG in the NBA. That is why coach D'Antoni never played Q.Rich at the SG position (Jim Jackson was Q.Rich and Joe Johnson backup off the bench).
> The Phoenix Suns found out in one season that the signing of Q.Richardson was a very huge mistake. And they gave up their first-round pick (Nate Robinson) to trade Q.Richardson off the team. The sameway we gave up Frye to get Francis off the team.



actually the clips just chose not match the suns offer.

its the clippers, they let lamar odom go in the same fashion the previous offseason to the heat.

bobby simmons actually was the one who replaced qrich , who after a pretty good season the clips let go to the bucks.they let people go all the time , they are not a good org.

accordong to 82games.com richardson spent over 80% of his time at the sg spot for d'antoni and started 78 games for them, he played well for the suns but they went in another direction , raja bell a more high % 3 pt. shooter , they also needed a big man who could shoot .

originally that deal was for thomas for qrich and dijon thompson(the suns 2nd round selection) , but when the suns could not send over richardson's insurance records concerning his back , Zeke made them give up a 1st rounder to complete the deal...its not the same thing as the francis/frye deal in which the knicks basically got the blazers to pay 30 mil. in addition to frye's salary for what will be their 3rd string center next season for the joy of zach randolph's company.

seeing as the suns wound up giving the sonics 2 more 1st round picks to get kurt thomas off their roster , the knicks seemed to have won that deal too despite richarson's limited production....at least he didn't cost the knicks 3 1st rounders...he is just hurt all the time.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Who cares about the Lebron plan, it's all about Chris Paul.


I wish but he's not leaving New Orleans especially with them being title contenders.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

come back to chicago! PLEASE!


----------

